# Looking for some help on a texas hunt.



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I was looking for a later hunt late december or january. I am looking for private land a friend, realitive, or an outfitter. Just looking for a later hunt for the mid winter let me know if you have any idea.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt No one has any info for me???


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Try this guy. www.northtexaswhitetailadv.com

It's located in North Texas....pretty good bucks in the area. I have a place just down the road and harvested 161 3/8 last season.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

hi again, I have a good friend that works for an outfitter in Texas
the outfitters charges something like $2600.00 for a any weapon hunt, on a large ranch, for any deer you want, no size restriction, or extra charge for trophys/fees!
here is there web site
if you decide to go, drop me a Pm /e-mail, and I will talk with my friend, to help you out some on it!

http://www.brinleeranchhunts.com/


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------

